
The Faces of Mechanical Turk - tortilla
http://waxy.org/2008/11/the_faces_of_mechanical_turk/
======
bprater
Brilliant. Love it!

~~~
chime
I expect nothing less from Andy Baio. His panel at SXSW2008 was my favorite.

~~~
unalone
What did he do?

Waxy is one of my favorite blogs. He's so consistently interesting.

~~~
waxpancake
The talk was called Worst Website Ever, a competition between eight very smart
people trying to invent their worst possible startup idea:
<http://waxy.org/2008/03/worst_website_e_1/>

Needless to say, it was a blast. And thanks for the compliments, guys. Feel
free to email/IM anytime.

~~~
ChaitanyaSai
Interesting that the two Indian faces there seem to be at the same location
(look at the window pane tiling; one of those ubiquitous Indian internet cafes
perhaps? Or a turk farm!?). Also, they look Malayali
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malayali>), but I could be wrong. It wouldn't
be surprising if they were though. Kerala, the state from which they hail, has
the highest literacy rate in the country.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kerala>

------
callmeed
Very cool.

Out of curiosity, can you actually make a decent/living wage being a turk?

~~~
bigbang
In a "third world" country I guess.

~~~
DTrejo
Computers we throw away --> go to "third world" countries = our toxic trash
problem solves & fewer poor people.

The tough part is making it happen, something I'll have to think about.

~~~
DTrejo
YC readers are so encouraging.

------
Dilpil
Woah, this turk thing sounds awesome.

